
CMS that dynamically changes your website based on visitor's LinkedIn profile - matteomosca
How about a CMS that, given a LinkedIn profile, changes copywriting and contents of your website accordingly whit that person&#x27;s role, skills and recent activities?
======
matteomosca
Something similar to this [https://www.if-so.com/](https://www.if-so.com/)

But the limit with this plugin is the quality and quantity of insights you can
scrape from an unknown visitor.

The cut I would give to the idea is a bit different. Imagine you're about to
do an outbound sales campaign with a list of leads for which you have all the
LinkedIn profiles associated... let's say a newsletter.

The tool would generate an instance of your website for each lead based on
their LinkedIn profile, returning a list of links like this: \-
www.yourwebsite.com/AR54T \- www.yourwebsite.com/AT221 \- ...

You then embed in your newsletter that dynamic link, different for each lead.
This way you increase the chance to convert them into customers as you are
showing contents accordingly with their skills/roles/recent activities, in
other words stuff that resonate with their interests

~~~
Jefro118
This is, I believe, the closest thing to what you are describing:
[https://www.mutinyhq.com/](https://www.mutinyhq.com/)

------
CM30
Seems like something an A/B testing tool could be modified to do, if you could
get the data from LinkedIn via an API or something and show a certain
'variation' based on which the user matches a certain category/number of
categories.

However, it seems like something that'd take an awful lot of work, and the
amount needed would basically grow exponentially depending on how fine grained
you wanted the targeting to be. That probably wouldn't give you a great return
on investment, especially given that even a perfectly targeted website is
nowhere near sufficient enough to guarantee a sale/make it that much more
likely.

~~~
matteomosca
Interesting perspective, yeah I agree that it's a lot of work at the beginning
if I don't target a specific market.

At the beginning to decrease workload and define a small MVP, I should target
a niche of outbound salespeople whom do a lot of outbound sales, and whom have
a sales process that relies on how content is sorted... some ideas that comes
up to mind:

\- Professional e-commerces like [https://www.rs-online.com/](https://www.rs-
online.com/) (products in home page sorted in a way that can impress that
visitor)

\- Web Agencies (projects, services, testimonials comments sorting)

\- [Covid-19 alert] Travel Agencies (sorting available travels in home page)

Just thinking out loud

------
gt2
Why would you want to do it?

To show that person's role, skills, recent activities back to themselves? Is
it a resume creator of some kind?

Or do you mean the content is supposed to be representing the site owner (job
seeker?) and that the content being changed accordingly to match the visitor's
(assuming that would be to target their interests).

~~~
matteomosca
It's a tool for salespeople/marketers who can customise contents, copy,
images, accordingly with their visitors' characteristics and so increase the
chance to convert them into customers

~~~
gt2
But is the linked in user profile available (without the user logging in with
linked in to your site)?

~~~
matteomosca
Look at the comment above:

"The cut I would give to the idea is a bit different. Imagine you're about to
do an outbound sales campaign with a list of leads for which you have all the
LinkedIn profiles associated... let's say a newsletter."

